# Gestational diabetes!!



## Reiko_ctu

Not sure how active this part of the forum is, but since it's a complication thought I'd post here. 

I've had GD 2 times before and am pregnant with #3. 12+2 along and my blood sugars are still measuring good. I didn't get hit with high sugars until passed 20 weeks previously but am just being safe by checking early. 

I've had 2 diet controlled pregnancies, went away after delivery, and hoping to do the same this time as I'm aiming for a home birth with midwives. Insulin would be a transfer to OB and hospital birth. 

So hoping to pass the time with some other GD mamas and support each other, no matter where you are in your pregnancy :)


----------



## gezimmom

I've always been hypoglycemic, and it was the same for my last two pregnancies. I just found out I failed my glucose screening test! Even if I pass the 3 hour (this Friday), I'm wondering if I should start paying more attention to my diet and stop treating myself like I have low blood sugar....


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Wow that's really interesting! DO you feel like any of your risk factors have changed since your last pregnancy? I hope you pass your 3 hr test xx Could've been a one off... I hear a lot of women don't pass the 1 hr and pass the next one. 

Here we only do a 2 hour test. Fasting blood sugar, drink the sugar juice, 1 hr reading and 2 hr reading. One high reading is a fail.


----------



## Cewsbaby

I failed my one hour and have to do the 3 hour one... Blah. Same thing with my DS#1. I passed the 3 hour one with him though. I have been doing some research just in case to get my mind around it if I do end up with it. Im slightly higher risk as type 2 diabetes run in my birth family.


----------



## gezimmom

I took my 3 hour test today. I should have the results Monday or Tuesday. I didn't feel sick, but I was extremely exhausted!


----------



## LilyInk

I was diagnosed with GD 2 weeks ago and have spent the past two weeks trying to get my levels under control but they are all over the place. I have to see the dr on Wednesday and most likely will be put on medication for it I think. This is my third pregnancy and 1st time with GD. Have so many things I feel uncertain about at the moment.


----------



## gezimmom

I passed my test! I was just told to watch my carb/sugar intake and to increase my protein at meals


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gezi that is awesome!! Way to go!!

Lily - can you write something examples of what you're eating? Do you get to meet with a dieticitian? I would for sure request some help from a dietician before going straight to medication!

I always found I could eat 1 serving (15g) of carbs at breakfast, and 2 each at lunch and dinner. Any more and I would spike. And make sure it's whole grains and not white carbs. I would do a nice big omelette with veggies and cheese for breakfast with 1 piece of whole grain toast. 2 pieces of whole grain bread as some sort of sandwich, veggies and dip for lunch. Meat, veggies, brown rice for dinner. Yogurt, apples with nut butter, nuts, veggies and dip for lunch. Diet drinks aren't really good so If you crave soda, do sparkling water with lemon or lime, or even a dash for fruit juice but most sugary drinks need to avoid.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Oh and Lily - how are your fasting numbers when you wake in the morning?


----------



## LilyInk

Reiko_ctu said:


> Gezi that is awesome!! Way to go!!
> 
> Lily - can you write something examples of what you're eating? Do you get to meet with a dieticitian? I would for sure request some help from a dietician before going straight to medication!
> 
> I always found I could eat 1 serving (15g) of carbs at breakfast, and 2 each at lunch and dinner. Any more and I would spike. And make sure it's whole grains and not white carbs. I would do a nice big omelette with veggies and cheese for breakfast with 1 piece of whole grain toast. 2 pieces of whole grain bread as some sort of sandwich, veggies and dip for lunch. Meat, veggies, brown rice for dinner. Yogurt, apples with nut butter, nuts, veggies and dip for lunch. Diet drinks aren't really good so If you crave soda, do sparkling water with lemon or lime, or even a dash for fruit juice but most sugary drinks need to avoid.

My fasting numbers are generally ok although the past 2 mornings they have been over - just! UI have met with the education team and also a dietitian and been through my diet. I usually have a piece of toast for breakfast or a bowl on untoasted muesli with milk. I don't have time in the mornings to do anything fancy. I work and have 2 little ones to get organised as well. Lunch is usually a low GI multigrain wrap with salad and ham, or some low GI crackers and fruit. Dinner is always meat and veg and occasionally pasta which surprisingly doesn't put me over!

I think I will be seeing the dr at the hospital tomorrow and then Thursday to discuss options and see where to from here. I really don't want to be on medication if I can help it.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Well sounds like you're eating a pretty good diet carb wise... you could maybe try some different brands of bread and see if you react better. It's great that pasta doesn't spike you! I think I remember pasta was a lot better for me than rice or potatoes... or maybe potatoes were good. I can't remember. Breakfast is a tough one if it has to be quick. I hope the Dr gives you some help and maybe your team can give you some new ideas to try. Are all your meals cause you to go pretty high? Or is one particularly bad? I remember I couldn't drink milk in the morning, it spiked me. Oh and fruit, strawberries I think are a good fruit if I remember? I could never do anything like granola or muesli, even like 1 tbsp would shoot my numbers up! So I would do plain greek yogurt with strawberries for breakfast sometimes and that was ok. The greek yogurt has protein which helps keep glucose levelled.


----------



## LilyInk

Saw the dr yesterday and I am now on insulin 3 times a day. Started with just low doses so hoping that will be enough to settle things for now. I know things often get worse as the pregnancy progresses so will see how things go. Off to see the obstetrician later this morning and hopefully get a scan to check on bubs size.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LilyInk said:


> Saw the dr yesterday and I am now on insulin 3 times a day. Started with just low doses so hoping that will be enough to settle things for now. I know things often get worse as the pregnancy progresses so will see how things go. Off to see the obstetrician later this morning and hopefully get a scan to check on bubs size.

Aw that's hard to have to move to medical management. But on the plus side you will be able to eat!! I heard the insulin injections are actually not even as bad as taking your levels lol!! Jsyk the estimates on ultrasounds can be like a full 2 lbs off on weight estimates so :/


----------



## LilyInk

Reiko_ctu said:


> LilyInk said:
> 
> 
> Saw the dr yesterday and I am now on insulin 3 times a day. Started with just low doses so hoping that will be enough to settle things for now. I know things often get worse as the pregnancy progresses so will see how things go. Off to see the obstetrician later this morning and hopefully get a scan to check on bubs size.
> 
> Aw that's hard to have to move to medical management. But on the plus side you will be able to eat!! I heard the insulin injections are actually not even as bad as taking your levels lol!! Jsyk the estimates on ultrasounds can be like a full 2 lbs off on weight estimates so :/Click to expand...

Yea the injections aren't too bad. The finger pricks hurts more for sure. so far my bsl have been better except for my lunch time ones which are still over so might have to increase the dosage tomorrow. Been feeling soooooo tired these days though and haven't been sleeping well so I am hoping the weekend will let me catch up a little. The scan yesterday showed baby is about the average size for this stage of pregnancy but a scan in 3 weeks will be a better indication of birth size. Also the hospital said their policy is to induce at 38 weeks which means this bub will be very close to Christmas. My birthday is the 29th and my daughters the 30th so hoping we can avoid all these dates. Maybe boxing day they said.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ugh, I have my 3 hour test in the morning. I have to be at the doctors office at 7am since the lab is only open until 11am. Kinda weird but whatever. Had a high protein lunch and dinner and little sugar all day. Really hoping I pass my 3 hour...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

GL cews xx hope those 3 hrs pass quickly and you dont feel too yucky :(


----------



## Cewsbaby

Well did my 3 hour test this morning. First hour was a little rough but after that I felt normal but hungry. Now I am just tired but that could be from waking up at 6am. I should find out Monday if I pass or not. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cewsbaby

I passed!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Levels were normal and I am so happy! I hate needles so the thought of giving myself shots was really making my anxiety so much worse. Cant believe I had to wait all weekend to find out but I am so flipping happy!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Good for you cews!! That's awesome. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Cewsbaby

Thanks! Im still going to watch my carb and sugar intake since DS#1 was a big baby and he was early (almost 2 weeks). Im going to talk to my doctor about inducing at my next appt since DS#2 is already measuring 1 1/2 weeks ahead.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So got my first high reading of this pregnancy so far tonight. I went out for dinner with my hubby and ate an entire pizza and my 2 hr was 8.5... supposed to be below 6.7 so definitely a high. But I've been testing so far and my breakfasts are fine even with 2 pieces of toast and sometimes jam and a piece of fruit. 

Anyways I'll have to tell my midwives at the next appt Dec 4 that I need to do my GTT.


----------



## Bonnie11

Ladies am slowly coming to terms with my GD diagnosis (I think you both commented on my other post!) 

I don't have an appt with the diabetic nurse for 10 days so was wondering if you could answer/help with some advice. 

My fasting is high but my 2 hourly is fine. What does this mean? If I'm processing the sugar fine (which I assume I am because 2 hourly good) why is my fasting still high, why does it go up again? 

Secondly, how do I get my fasting/first thing in the morning ok? I have dinner around 7 and then go to bed at 9.30ish, up at 6.30. I don't want to eat after my dinner really as it gives me bad heartburn and also I'm full from dinner! 

Does it matter that my fasting is high if it comes down ok after I've had breakfast? 

Thanks for any advice girls


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I've never had high fasting sugars so I'm not sure. I think some people say having a late night snack with a protein and carb helps. Like crackers and cheese... but I'm not sure. I get the heartburn thing but maybe a small amount would help? Or you might need a nighttime dose of long acting insulin? But again no personal experience so I'm not sure!! That's such a long wait for the nurse. But I'm sure she'll be helpful, or I hope so!! Best of luck to you mama xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Thanks reiko, they called me today with a cancellation for tomm morning so I have an appointment at 9.30! Hopefully my questions will be answered then! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bonnie11 said:


> Thanks reiko, they called me today with a cancellation for tomm morning so I have an appointment at 9.30! Hopefully my questions will be answered then! X

Awesome. Let me know how it goes. I didn't have a great experience with the nurse and dietician in my first pregnancy and so didn't use them second time. But I am in healthcare and know a lot about diabetes and my family is nurses so same. I felt like I knew everything they could tell me and what I really wanted was low carb meal ideas! So I just found them online lol.


----------



## gezimmom

My neighbor had high fasting numbers, so she set an alarm in the middle of the night and had a high-protein snack ready to eat (even if it was cold chicken).


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi ladies! 

Had my first appt today, honestly the team could not have been nicer and more helpful! Also spoke to the diabetic midwife who said as long as it is well controlled, even if it ends up as insulin, I should still be able to have a VBaC unless baby is huge/I don't go into labour naturally! So that really helped my mental state about it as I was convinced they would make me go straight to c section. But just have to see how it goes over next couple of months. 

They've given me a blood glucose monitor and I go on food etc and I now have to go back every 2 weeks to see consultant and midwife and a scan every month. She said it's a bit trial and error for next week or so while I work out how food affects me. It's slightly trickier because it's my fasting that are high and not my post so will have to play around and see how things go. Answer is not well today! My pre meal sugars have both been 8+... but post meals ok! So who knows... am just testing regularly and trying to find a pattern and she will go over them again when I see her next week. 

Thanks for the advice girls, shall plough on! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I don't know what's going on with my numbers at all. I've gotten a few high readings but now everything seems to be back to normal. I think maybe those highs were super carb binges... but today I had a PSL from starbucks and got a totally normal reading. You'd think a flavoured latte with definitely spike my sugars? And still eating 2 pieces of toast and and orange at breakfast, and bread or a wrap and fruit at lunch, and potatoes/pasta/rice at dinner and no highs. That's good, I'd rather they stay longer lower but it's still just weird to have random highs but not consistently!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies, I was just told I have GC and my appointment is next week but wondering if anyone has a website they love with meal ideas. I want to start eating better now if I can.
I read some of your meal ideas and it seems like I can do this. 
Trying not to get overwhelmed or feel guilty about this as I am overweight to begin with and am now spiralling down a hole of this is all my fault.


----------



## Bonnie11

Totally not your fault lovely, women of all shapes and sizes get GD! I wasn't overweight my first pregnancy and had it and this time around I was still carrying a bit extra from my last pregnancy so classed as a bit overweight. But I was in the clinic today and saw tiny women and big women with it, it's just hormones and insulin and there is nothing you can do about it! Similarly with treatment, something's work for one and not for others. I'm on insulin injections now and last time around I was diet controlled with a bit of metformin towards the end. Just depend what works at the time. So don't feel bad, most important thing is that you are getting on top of it for yours and baby's sake. And mine disappeared as soon as I gave birth and never had a problem between pregnancies so it is short lived. 
As for recipes, it's a bit overwhelming in the beginning but it does quickly get easier when you find out what does and doesn't work for you, also your needs change through pregnancy so Things that worked one week might not work the next as you go on. So it's really trial and error. But if you have a google of diabetic recipes there are a ton out there depending on what you like to eat so pick a meal you like and then google the diabetic version xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Myshelsong said:


> Hi ladies, I was just told I have GC and my appointment is next week but wondering if anyone has a website they love with meal ideas. I want to start eating better now if I can.
> I read some of your meal ideas and it seems like I can do this.
> Trying not to get overwhelmed or feel guilty about this as I am overweight to begin with and am now spiralling down a hole of this is all my fault.

Sorry for your diagnosis Myshel!! Don't feel guilty though, it's not your fault. It's your placenta's lol!!

Anyways, I like to make sure for breakfast I'm eating eggs and veggies and then I can have some toast with that fibre and protein it doesn't spike my levels. Lunches and dinners lots of salad type things with seeds nuts cheeses and meats. Veggies anytime I want for a snack and fruits or granola bars when I'm feeling a bit on the low sugar side!!


----------



## Zephram

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I'm trying to find out more information about low blood sugar. I have basically the opposite problem to gestational diabetes in that my blood sugar is always on the low end of the scale - have any of you been told what number to keep your blood sugar above? I can't seem to find much information about this anywhere. I'm not worried about my health so much as that out of curiosity I'm trying to figure out how borderline mine is. I'm going to ask my midwife about it next appointment, but for now just looking for information.


----------



## Myshelsong

Thank you so much for the support ladies, I am going back and looking at everyones recommendations.
So far feeling like I can totally do this, and excited this means I will be induced early!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Zerg I think between 4-6... anything below 4 I always find I feel shaky and weak. But I don't think measuring blood sugar for hypo is very helpful. You just want to make sure you're eating complex carbs with every meal and snack to keep it up...


----------



## Bonnie11

Same as Reiko said, mine has to be above 4. I've had to totally change the way I eat, now have to eat min of every 2.5-3 hours apart to keep my sugars stable. Complex carbs and protein mix and don't use sugar (or anything sweet ie dried fruit etc) to boost your blood sugars, just have a carb/protein snack to level you out. I expect your midwife will tell you to eat smaller meals/snacks more frequently, I don't always feel hungry at snack time but I force myself even if it's just an oatcake or some breadsticks and houmus etc x


----------



## Zephram

My blood sugar after the test was 3.8. I have had pretty much the same result through my other two pregnancies, its never been higher than 3.9.

Ive always known I have low blood sugar, because if I dont eat regularly then I get the shakes, I cant focus, I get angry and have occasionally freaked out if its been too long between eating. I dont actually know what my blood sugar drops to as Ive never had it investigated by a doctor, I just manage it by eating regularly myself. The only time its ever been tested when Im not pregnant was once when I was sent to hospital with suspected appendicitis and I was told it was low then too.

I realise 3.8 is not super low, its borderline, its just interesting in that it basically confirms why I have low energy all the time. Im going to get it checked by a doctor properly once I have this baby to see if theres anything I can do about it. Just makes me wonder what it was before I consumed the 50g glucose drink as it obviously would have been lower than that.

Thanks for replies ladies, I hope things go okay with managing your own blood sugar!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I would definitely feel shaky at 3.8!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Dietitian meeting tomorrow, is there any questions you think I should ask?
Not quite sore to expect


----------



## Bonnie11

Write down anything you want to ask as it's easy to forget! Likely they will give you some leaflets and explain about healthy eating and portion sizes etc, it's unlikely to be anything you don't already know but more about when to eat and how to combine and portion things so won't be too overwhelming! They will also show you how to test your blood sugar (v easy!) and when to do that. I expect they will give you a couple of weeks to change your diet and up your exercise (they will give you goals to aim for) and then see what your blood results say after that, majority of cases can be fixed with change of diet so hopefully that will be the case for you too! If it's doesn't work next step is medication (prob metformin) and then last one is insulin if those don't work. But hopefully you won't need to get anywhere near that! 

Good luck, seems a bit overwhelming in the beginning but actually is pretty easy to get the hang of and it's not forever xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Also probably a bit further down the line you will meet with a consultant and midwife to make a birth plan. They don't usually like you to go past 40 weeks with GD but it's really up to you. Don't be pushed into anything you don't feel is right. They tried to induce me early last time at 38 weeks and it ended in an emergency section as she just wasn't ready to be born so didn't want to come out! And I let myself get talked into having it when actually I could have gone longer and done it naturally and been a much nicer experience. This time around even though I'm on insulin I have said I want to go naturally and my consultant is happy so far (may all change!) to let me go to 40/41 weeks as long as I have regular monitoring as I was adamant I didn't want to go through that again! However it's totally up to you, just make sure that it's you making the decisions and don't be talked into anything that you don't feel comfortable with! X


----------



## Myshelsong

The meeting with the dietitian was great, she actually answered most of my questions just in her walk through with the class.
Feeling like I can do this, started testing my sugar yesterday and everything is on track so far with the diet changes, which makes me feel great. 
Tracking is super easy with the Bluetooth link on the system I have so don't even have to write anything down!


----------



## Bonnie11

Well I've been on insulin for 3 weeks now and still can't get my fasting under control!! Have been upping my dose, am on 16 units morning and night but still no good. Also now have polyhydramnios and baby is starting to creep up on the larger side so they are planning on c section at 38 weeks, poss 37 if things don't settle down! &#128555;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bonnie that sucks!! What the heck!! GL for your section and hopefully baby doesn't get TOO big in the next few weeks :/


----------



## Bonnie11

I know &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;
Was so gutted as really wanted a VBaC but I need to put baby's health first, not to mention I'm so bloody uncomfortable the thought of having this baby out in 5 weeks is pretty appealing! Have another scan in 3 weeks to see how things are progressing so you never know...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

It's funny how the last few weeks are just agony... we always just want them out. I had a 38 weeker last time and she was a bad feeder, the BF clinic said it was just because she wasn't quite developed enough in the womb. So I want this baby to be 39-40 weeks... but I'm sure when my mw offers a sweep at 38 weeks I will jump at he chance XD


----------



## Bonnie11

Same, my daughter was born at 38 weeks and was a lazy feeder! Will just have to see how things progress and check my fluid levels. Placenta deterioration can happen on insulin after 38 weeks so I think that's why they like to whip them out then, coupled with the polyhydramnios risks I think on balance I'd rather have him out! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Bonnie hows it going? How are your sugars doing and are they letting you go naturally or being induced again?


----------



## Stardust1

Hi , I hope you all don&#8217;t mind me asking how many of you have had GD in more than one pregnancy? I definitely had it in my last pregnancy and quite possibly my first although I was quite young and not tested for it then but he was born fairly big. We have just got our bfp after 2 years of ivf and I&#8217;m wondering if I adapted my diet from now I could prevent it happening again. I&#8217;m not overweight but have pcos and previously had a pituitary tumour which is why the tested me in my last pregnancy. 
Thanks in advance x


----------



## misspriss

Just wanted to offer some support guys. Had GD with my third pregnancy (most recent) and not with the two before that.

Diet controlled the whole way through and I had a successful VBAC at 41 weeks, went into labor naturally. Baby was normal sized (same weight as my 39 week non-GD baby), healthy, and is doing fabulous at 6 months.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Stardust unfortunately I have had it 3 times in a row. I do know one mama who had it with her middle pregnancy and not two others, so it's possible. But once you have it you are at a higher risk to get it again. It's not something you can prevent because it's your placenta that causes it, not your diet. 

However, some people find the diabetes starts EARLIER the more pregnancies they have. So if you have a meter it's a good idea to start monitoring in second trimester rather than waiting for the screening at 26 weeks. With my first I had the 26 week test and failed, with my 2nd I self monitored and started getting higher readings at 22 weeks, and this third time it was 18 weeks. It was mild but I still asked for my test early at 22 weeks and by then I blew the test numbers out of the water lol.

If you see high readings early, get control of your carbs and add in some more exercise to keep your sugars down, and tell your care provider so they can diagnose you earlier. That's all you can really do, nothing to ward it off I don't think. If you do find anything to ward it off let us all know lol!! I would have another one if I knew GD wouldn't affect me but this time it's so hard to manage it's making me think this is my last. Can't do this again.

But there's always hope you might not get it, so good luck!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

So update from me (Bonnie I see your little man joined you!! Congrats and exciting!! Hope all went well)!

My 1 hr readings have been a bit high so I'm adding in 10 min walks after meals. Outside if we can all go together or my husband can stay home with the kids and just marching in place after breakfast. 3 times a day for the next... 70 or so days? Lol!! I was sick, and my kids weren't sleeping (so I wasn't sleeping) the past 3 days, plus I wasn't really having a nighttime snack, and I had a few high fasting numbers! One was 5.5 and they want me 5.2 or lower.

I couldn't really figure out the culprit and I was just convinced that I needed insulin. Cried so much yesterday. Well then last night I decided to have a bedtime snack at 9:30 that had carbs, protein, and fibre. So I had some coconut greek yogurt mixed with plain greek yogurt, a sprinkle of granola, and chia. So about 15-10-5 grams of carbs-protein-fibre. And I slept well because my kids are better... and I got a 4.9 this morning fasting. My sister mentioned my cold might have spiked it too. So I'm feeling better this morning but hopefully if I eat that again for a snack it actually works and isn't a fluke! So bit apprehensive it was just a low fluke number. Meeting with diabetes team on Friday and mw on Wednesday. I had 4 high numbers from Friday-Sunday including 1 fasting. But hopefully my Monday-Thursday numbers will all be good and they will see I've got it under control and let me go another 2 weeks monitoring with diet and exercise.

I really don't want to go on insulin bc then I'll be transferred out of mw care and can't have a home birth!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

WEll at 31 weeks I&#8217;m really struggling with my fasting numbers. I know my hormones have gone thru a change in third tri because my body is being weird lol! So it&#8217;s definitely affecting my insulin. 

So at my next dietician app I&#8217;m sure we will get a referral to the OB for insulin, probably just at nighttime since my day numbers I can control fairly well. 

If anyone has a good tip for fasting numbers let me know!


----------

